# Looking forward to first detail



## lee1977 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

After cleaning the car myself and thinking it was clean i stumbled across detailing world and realised it was far from perfect. So as of next sunday the cars getting the full works  Will keep you posted on how it turns out but for now this is how car looks after blasting down country lanes near whitby.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Just don't forget the pictures ..


----------



## scooby-bloo (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing and hearing your opinion


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Look forward to your before & after pics buddy


----------



## lee1977 (Sep 16, 2010)

Cheers guys.......

Little update the detailer came to visit and inspect the car yesterday and do a report on it. While he was here he managed to fill the bigger stone chips with the touch up stick i got from audi. Then today i filled in all the little ones on front bumper and straight away it looks a lot better. I have pics but will post them up with the full post.......roll on sunday! Taking the car to Awesome gti tomorrow to get serviced an mot and also having the revo remap trial, lasts 5 or 6 hours apparently so driving home should be fun! :wink:


----------



## Gjfx (Feb 19, 2011)

Anybody know people offering this service in northyorkshire ?


----------



## lee1977 (Sep 16, 2010)

Gjfx said:


> Anybody know people offering this service in northyorkshire ?


Which service you interested in.....detail or remap? Because im from west yorkshire.

Car serviced mot'd and trial remap which was fun! 0-60 you can really feel the difference. Not sure yet if that could be a permanent thing though i'd be filling it up every day lol.


----------



## Gjfx (Feb 19, 2011)

lee1977 said:


> Gjfx said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know people offering this service in northyorkshire ?
> ...


Hi looking for both )


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Lee,
Looking forward to getting the car back to tip top condition again for you. 
Cheers, Martin. [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lee1977 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ubercool1 said:


> Hi Lee,
> Looking forward to getting the car back to tip top condition again for you.
> Cheers, Martin. [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Too right fella and now that nicer weather is round the corner :wink: Only thing ill be fighting with the wife to whos driving it! lol


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Lee, a pleasure to meet you and your family at the weekend whilst detailing your car. I'll be doing a full write up shortly but heres one of the finished pics for now, Cheers, Martin. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lee1977 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ubercool1 said:


> Lee, a pleasure to meet you and your family at the weekend whilst detailing your car. I'll be doing a full write up shortly but heres one of the finished pics for now, Cheers, Martin. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers Martin! Was a good laugh as well. Amazed at the depth of colour you have achieved looking forward to seeing the write up 8)


----------



## lee1977 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok guys heres the post from Martin who detailed the car comments welcome [smiley=gossip.gif] 
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=197128


----------

